# Ronnie Coleman East London (Muscleworks) 18th May



## nick500

Who from here is going to this? I will be there, be sure to come say hello if you recognise me.

Can't wait, been a big fan of the big man for a good few years now!

Nick


----------



## scottish

I seen Ronnie last year at Q and A session at Metro City, Perth Western Australia. He came across as a decent chap and looked massive.

Scottish


----------



## splinter1466867924

Yeah need more dets. could you mail me about it Nick!!

Ill defs want to come to that!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## DM

i got told u wont be allowed any cameras picture or video at that


----------



## nick500

DM said:


> i got told u wont be allowed any cameras picture or video at that


nooooooo! 

secret filming perhaps


----------



## nick500

Well it was one of the best moments of my life.... (however sad that is):


----------



## nick500




----------



## Guest

cool pics dude,,


----------



## splinter1466867924

pics aint loading.....

but i got one with him as well


----------



## LeeB

hes a big bugga... that ronnie colemans some size too!


----------



## Tall

LeeB said:


> hes a big bugga... that ronnie colemans some size too!


oooeeeerrr!

Its a sess pit of filth and innuendo when Yorkie/Geordie LeeB is aboot!


----------



## DM

look how small he makes Troy look


----------



## crazycal1

lol i like the way nick has got his arm round his trap rather than his shoulder


----------



## Guest

Amazing pics Nick! Must have been pretty cool to meet him! What sort of things did he talk about?


----------



## td3

crazycal1 said:


> lol i like the way nick has got his arm round his trap rather than his shoulder


lol! hes massive!


----------



## splinter1466867924

yeah i had my little paw on his shoulder when i met him


----------



## nick500

- - - - - watched Arnie's Pumping Iron the other day and got excited. Can't believe this is the most viewed thread on Musclechat all these years I've been away... ;]


----------



## crazycal1

neither can i..

my journals never gonna beat this ones viewings..

evry fcuker thinks he`s coming this year..

time to make my journal title more creative 

"arnold in cocaine scandal with T girl and joe weider" :becky:


----------

